# Farm near Norwich, Norfolk January 2013



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 27, 2013)

OK let's see if I can get the photos uploaded before the thread is deleted! This is only my second report, please bear with me. 
We visited this interesting old farm house and it's outbuildings on a sunny yet blustery January afternoon, the snow having finally melted. The house was actually two properties, but linked by internal doors, so it is possible that two families of the same family of farmers (if that makes sense), once lived here. The accomodation is extensive and is set out on 3 floors. It appears to have been abandoned for many decades because I could find no evidence of fresh water plumbing inside, although there is electrical wiring.

Sometime in the not too distant past some roof repairs have been made to the house and outbuildings, for there are new(ish) timbers and modern under felt in places. However, the whole place now lies abandoned and uncared for. Water has come in through holes in the roof and led to rot in several of the upper floors. It is still 95% explorable with some care. 

Of particular note is the magnificent timber framed thatched barn which looks early 18th or possibly 17th century. This barn is still in reasonably good order and I would think it highly likely that it is a listed building. This barn contained a couple of surprises for us: A sleeping fox, who did not wake when we took photos of him, and a beautiful owl, both of whom can be seen in the photos, which I hope you enjoy.

UPDATE FEB 2013: I've done a bit of research into this place and found that it is currently owned by a Norwich firm of property developers, who own several properties in the area. So I assume in time they will be wanting to develop the site, which hopefully means no more than converting the outbuildings to homes and restoring the house. So it seems strange they havent taken steps to preserve the house from the iminent ruin it will soon become.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 27, 2013)

no photos showing you need the img code from photo bucket mate


----------



## night crawler (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll give you a few min to sort it out then it's in the pit.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 27, 2013)

I did get the IMG code, copied them all and posted them. Don't know what has happened!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok I'll try a bit, otherwise have to do it another time.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 28, 2013)

It's working OK now.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahhhhhh that fox is soooo cute!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just wondering.. the fox is asleep isn't he? LOL


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2013)

Its sad to to propety like this go to waste,great report & photos.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 28, 2013)

Well we did wonder..... but my son saw his ear twitch so he must have been ok!


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 28, 2013)

cool, nice stuff and thanks for sharing,


----------



## HughieD (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely report and loving the fox!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice to see the line shafting still in place in the barn rafters, and the old boiling copper,I would have thought that would have gone long ago, well done..


----------



## Bones out (Jan 29, 2013)

I got blocked in by a local psycho at the 'gate' when I visited, then I followed him home, he poohed himself, agressive old git so he was! 

Nice to see it again fella


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah we were lucky then, never encountered anyone. Silly old fool should have minded his own business!


----------



## Bones out (Jan 29, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Ah we were lucky then, never encountered anyone. Silly old fool should have minded his own business!



Well, thing is, its open ground as you know, and dog walkers and everyone are around those parts so what harm was being done?

I am the most laid back bugger you could come across but this nimby in his 4x4 really got up my hooter..... This farm is easier to get into than Jordan's knickers so thats what peed me off when he boxed me in on common land..... 

We had two dog walkers in front of us at that farm......


----------



## daftoldgit (Jan 31, 2013)

That roof is awesome!


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice great report thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 3, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> this nimby in his 4x4 really got up my hooter..... This farm is easier to get into than We had two dog walkers in front of us at that farm......



Don't hold your breath when it comes to the present owners refurbishing the farm house any time soon. I know this place well, the wife has a cousin living nearby, and it has been slowly decaying for some time. However, don't take missing water taps as an indicator as this and a number of other similar properties had/still have perfectly adequate wells.

The 'nimby' is the reason why the barn can be found with its resident fox (a young male from last year's family I think) and owl, and why the more devious 'reclamation' brethren with their chain saws have not removed some of the larger barn roof timbers, so that they can grace some naff kitchen conversion. This has happened over the years to similar properties in the area.

The local wild life is rarely disturbed by the local dog walkers, but unfortunately they soon become very wary when people start tramping around their sleeping quarters. An unfortunate side effect of frequent visitations to this type of property.


----------



## harriethorne (Feb 10, 2013)

this brings back memories. 
this was one of my first explores like 3-4 years ago now!
wish id seen a fox!


----------



## Jet48 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great pics, int seen an old copper like the one in the kitchen in years


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't know how to say this....... We went back very recently and the fox was 'sleeping' exactly as before! Sadly he was dead all along and my son must have only thought he saw his ear twitch. Amazingly, tho his body was still 'full' and intact due to the prolonged cold weather no doubt. He still looked lifelike. A shame tho.

The owl in the old barn was there again, and very much alive 

Sadly we found much more moronic graffiti this time, many of the rooms had been painted with the idiots 'badge of honour' On our first visit we only found one room decorated. The graffiti even extended to the ancient brickwork inside the old barn. A barn that is grade 2 listed. I'm going to contact the owners and advise them on what I have seen. Because I think they should at least secure the barn from these soulless fools.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2013)

We got busted here a few years back Pauly. 2 squad cars and an angry old farmer. Apparently he takes shooting parties on his land of which the farm is a part, for deer and such like. I'm surpried you didn't end up with a 7.62mm rifle bullet through your head!. It's known as Planet Farm by the way.


----------



## John_D (Apr 12, 2013)

Great report and pics.
Looks like a 'Witch Bottle' in picture 10


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 14, 2013)

Ha ha, no we didn't see an angry farmer. I did know the name of the place but was keeping quiet about it in case of pikey trolls looking for places to pilfer metalwork from!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 14, 2013)

John_D said:


> Great report and pics.
> Looks like a 'Witch Bottle' in picture 10



Good spot - not heard of them before but wiki has informed me!


----------



## jezamon (Apr 17, 2013)

Ohh, that fox is gorgeous... poor thing 

Great photos!


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

wow, what a place! nice pictures


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 21, 2013)

jezamon said:


> Ohh, that fox is gorgeous... poor thing



Mr Fox is far safer and secure in there than in his more natural habitat a few miles away. That place seems to be frequented by lamping townies armed with high powered air rifles these days!


----------

